# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Pijn in benen/armen met tintelingen en doof gevoel in armen en benen en rug

## gelskewtp

2 jaar geleden ben ik door een tuistoel gevallen en sindsdien rugklachten met uitstraling in benen alle onderzoeken gehad zelfs neurochirurg maar niets gevonden maar de pijn neemt toe in beide benen en rug tintelingen in armen en rug en benen en op dezelfde plekken soms een doof gevoel niemand weet mij tehelpen heeft iemand een idee ik zit al een jaar in de ziektewet

----------


## Agnes574

Vraag 's of je een thermografie kan krijgen? Dit meet de temperatuur in je hele lichaam en als blijkt dat de temp te laag is in de pijnlijke gebieden kunnen ze er wat aan doen.

Neem je medicatie? zo ja,welke??

----------

